# Pulsa-Jet Carb



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where to get a cutaway diagram of a pulsa-jet carb? Or something that will show where all the passages are inside the carb. Thanks in advance


----------



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

*pulsa jet*

check this out "compgoparts.com" . i think this might be what you are looking for.


----------

